# Is there any way to get information from knowlegable TPI personnel?



## DaveHenry (Jul 6, 2010)

After more than three unsuccessful weeks (and more than ten calls) trying to deposit a week, I've noticed the same pattern: The service representative takes my information, says that they will check with someone else, then leaves a message that doesn't address my question.  When I asked to speak to someone with expertise in the deposit verification area who can answer the question, I was told that they don't let the people with expertise talk to customers.
Is there any way to talk to anyone with expertise at TPI?
Thanks.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, I was thinking of depositing a week or more with them, but not if they have that kind of attitude. So they only let us talk to people who don't know what they're talking about? (This seems to be true often, but I've never heard it as a stated policy.LOL)
Liz


----------



## TPIRep (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello..
I am sorry that you are having difficulty depositing your week.  What you have mentioned does not sound correct.  Depositing a week with TPI is usually a very simple process.  We have a form that we will fill out while on the phone with you.  Once its filled out we will forward it to you to sign.  Once we get it back, we send it to your resort to have the acknowledge that you have given us your week.  When we get the form back from them the week is entered into the system and made available for you to use.  This process should only take about 72 hours depending on how quickly you get the form back to us as we as how quickly the resort returns the from.

I would be more than happy to speak with, I am not in the deposit/verification dept but I can certainly find out why you are having so many challenges to see if I can help you.  As far as speaking to the agents in this department, you certainly can speak to them there is no policy that they cannot take phone calls.  

Kind Regards,
Marcie
Trading Places Int.


----------



## DaveHenry (Jul 7, 2010)

*I apologize -- I spoke too soon*

TPI successfully verified the deposit with my resort.  Aparently they had to call a lot of times to work things out.
Thanks to the verification department, and to the customer service representatives and supervisor Brian for putting up with me!


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 17, 2010)

I can only add that Wyndham resorts seem more and more reluctant to verify my reservations!


----------



## cgeidl (Jan 3, 2011)

*Many successful Deposits*

We have had very little problem depositing weeks and great results from TP.The problem may be with the verification of your resort if the company doesn't respond they will not take the deposit


----------



## teepeeca (Jan 3, 2011)

I have NEVER had a problem using TPI, either for depositing some of my weeks, OR, getting nice exchanges.  For depositing, it usually is done in "minimal" time ---a week or less from giving TPI my info, to when the resort verifies what I own, and TPI has it confirmed in my account.

Tony


----------



## jodivk (Jan 11, 2011)

*Trading Places Hawaii 2for1*

I posted a note on another forum, but cannot locate it and don't see any replies so I thought I'd see if someone on this forum is familiar.

At my "owners update" with Wyndham in November, the rep told us that if we bank a week of our Wyndham Hawaii time with Trading Places Int. we would receive 2 weeks of the same size unit in exchange with TPI.

We were also given a booklet of ideas on how to best use our Wyndham points, which included this suggestion of 2for1.

I have been unable to verify on the Trading Places website and have not received a reply on any of my emails.

Is anyone familiar with this policy?

Thank you!


----------



## TPIRep (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello...yes, being a part of the Wyndham family, you will receive a 2 for 1 for every week you deposit with Trading Places.  

Please let us know if you have any further questions...thanks!


----------

